# how do you keep outside dogs warm



## Ga crossbow

My dogs have a shed with a dog bed in it for them.I have also put a heat lamp in their for them.Any other ideas on how to keep them warm?


----------



## JuliaH

I use Igloo dog houses and blankets. Some do a good job of shredding... but most enjoy their blankets 

The pups just pile up in their house to sleep...lol, on their blanket of course...

Julia


----------



## bobman

A shed wont do them much good unless its heated you need a well constructed dog house

PM me your email address and I will send you a set of plans for the best one I am aware of.

They are on Jpeg files so I have to send them as an attachment to a email


----------



## K9SAR

Ga crossbow said:


> My dogs have a shed with a dog bed in it for them.I have also put a heat lamp in their for them.Any other ideas on how to keep them warm?



Caution that heat lamps can be dangerous.  How big is the shed, and how many dogs will be sleeping in it? 

I agree with bobman, and I hope he can send you some plans.


----------



## 91xjgawes

i like cedar shavings, in a good wooden dog house.. after all GA is not all that cold.


----------



## K9SAR

91xjgawes said:


> i like cedar shavings, in a good wooden dog house.. after all GA is not all that cold.



Georgia may not be that cold, but cedar shavings or straw (better insulator) in a dog house is different than putting it in a shed.


----------



## 91xjgawes

K9SAR said:


> Georgia may not be that cold, but cedar shavings or straw (better insulator) in a dog house is different than putting it in a shed.



I said "I"... feel free to do as you wish

reason i like shavings cause they make my lab smell real fine


----------



## Speakeasy

I took shavings, sewed them into a pillowcase so it was easier to dispose of after they got nasty.
Wally world sometimes has the shavings.  
+1 on the igloo doghouses; their design helps hold in the heat, keep out the cold.

Tried a bulb in a house for a lab years ago, but she wouldn't go into it with the light on .  -s


----------



## GA DAWG

Mine that run out sleep in the barn in the hay when it gets cold! Mine in the penssleep in a plastic barrel with cedar or pine shavings..


----------



## olchevy

wheat straw is what we use, however my lab/husky or malamute has really thick hair so I doubt she would ever really get cold down here in georgia,however when it does drop real low we put her in the garage.


----------



## 00Beau

I cut a hole in the out building and put dog houses inside, then under their bedding they have heating pads on a timer, and on the wall they have a small bath room heater that comes on at dark and goes off at sun up.


----------



## waterdogs

I built a dog house and put r-13 insulation in the walls, floor, and on top. they also have a cover over the kennel. I put cedar shavings in the house. my labs loves that thing.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Mine are crated at night with carpet on the floor and blankets/ old
sheets to sleep on...Also drape old blankets over the crates to 
close the side and back vent holes ...


----------



## state159

Me personally, I would scrap the heat lamp. Last winter, a neighbor's new house burned to the ground because they wanted to keep the dog warm with a heat lamp. Just provide some type of dog house and bedding; nature will do the rest.


----------



## SarahFair

Anything is better than what my neighbors use. A old blue barrel sitting in water for their 1/2 haired dogs..


But really it depends on what kind of dog you have. If its a dog like a GSD or a Husky they come a little more insulated than say a boxer. Shavings ought to work fine. The smaller the house the more heat to stay in (at least thats what it is with chicken coops). If you have them in some huge drafty shed they will be a little colder.


----------



## Ga crossbow

I have a dog house in the shed,and I also put cedar shavings in for them.Thanks


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812

*keeping dogs warm in the cold*

i use horse hay an its changed every time it gets soiled or old smelling  i use about 100 to 150 bales in a winter season,my dogs are on ivermect 1xs a month so i dont have to worry about any thing coming from the hay, i use hay in my dog boxes also i all ways use hay horses can eat so not to get ants like you get from cow hay i dont dare do blankets did one yr they shredded them  up  totally,


----------



## Trapper71

that         is       a         great        job


----------



## CFGD

as long as you have a good dog house that will keep the rain out,all u have to do is stuff it with some hay and they will be fine..aint lost one yet doing that..here is what i use..they LOVE it..off the ground..compact..no rain gets in..fill with hay in winter and they are set


----------



## hoochfisher

i have the plain old chain link kennels. i put straw down everywhere and in thier houses.

i also wrap the kennels with tarps. just the cheap 6x6 blue tarps. i leave enough space between them for air flow, but they cut the wind down a lot.  

if you do this, make sure to secure the kennels to the ground. a big gust of wind will flip them right over. i learned that one the hard way!


----------



## crossbreed

igloo dog houses and hay and if it get below 25 deg. I bring them in!!


----------



## lt kennels

*pine straw wont hold water if it gets wet like hay!*

Be careful useing blankets if they get wet from dog walking in and out from the rain they will cause mange! Cedar is bad for hunting dogs ,bothers there scenting!


----------



## Eddy M.

I used Igloo dog houses - ceder shavings - and a Watt light bulb in the top on a timer for when it's really cold -- It was  for my real old beagles so I monitored the temp. with a digital unit and with 40 watts it stayed around 60-70 in the house no matter how low it got in Marietta-- dogs are gone now if anybody needs an Igloo or two


----------



## luv2drum

keep them dry, out of drafts, and give them something just the right size for them to curl up in and they will be fine. I lost pup to a light because it got to the cord and bit into it.  If you have more than  one dog and they sleep together that is even better.


----------



## AM1

I built a double-walled dog house for our two beagle females on my porch. i filled the space in between with spray foam insulation with a heavy flap at the entrance. They pile in there together & do fine (lots of cedar shavings & an old blanket or two also).


----------



## Nastytater

Blue is part malmute,he has alot of leaves piled up in front of his house made into a bed.....Smart Dog.....I filled his house up with hay last season and he did the same this year as last.....Piled a bunch of leaves up on the down side of his house and thats where he sleeps.....Atleast if it rains and the leaves get wet,he'll have the dry straw.....


----------



## Foxhunter

We've always used the igloo dog houses and TONS of wheat straw (they love it). You can buy fleece dog blankets on doversaddlery.com. They are made similar to horse blankets. If it gets too cold, mine comes in.


----------



## JDAWG

bring them in and make room in the bed


----------



## Fletch_W

JDAWG said:


> bring them in and make room in the bed


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Wood houses and those plastic houses from the hardware & feed stores. ...dont laugh they hold their weight!  Shavings & straw inside the houses. When it gets really cold Ill put bales of wheat straw around the houses.  Don't be surprised thou my beagles will often then lay  on top of the straw bales in the elements rather than go inside the houses!


----------



## SneekEE

When my mother-n-law comes over I haver sleep out in the  shed with them...


----------



## Foxhunter

SneekEE said:


> When my mother-n-law comes over I haver sleep out in the  shed with them...



lol lol lol


----------



## coontreeinhook

waterdogs said:


> I built a dog house and put r-13 insulation in the walls, floor, and on top. they also have a cover over the kennel. I put cedar shavings in the house. my labs loves that thing.



I did this too, and I also ran an air duct out from the heat pump in to the dog house. I installed a dual thermostat so that when the house is warm enough, I can keep the heat pumping in to the dog house all night long.

Also remember to get your ceiling fans in the dog house turning the opposite way during winter. Remember to caulk the windows and doors too because that lets in cold air as well.

A space heater works great, but dog gone it, sometimes they forget to unplug it when they turn the TV off and go to bed.


----------



## ArmyTaco

coontreeinhook said:


> I did this too, and I also ran an air duct out from the heat pump in to the dog house. I installed a dual thermostat so that when the house is warm enough, I can keep the heat pumping in to the dog house all night long.
> 
> Also remember to get your ceiling fans in the dog house turning the opposite way during winter. Remember to caulk the windows and doors too because that lets in cold air as well.
> 
> A space heater works great, but dog gone it, sometimes they forget to unplug it when they turn the TV off and go to bed.




You gonna come build my dog house?


----------

